# Die Biketreff-Saison im Gonsenheimer Wald startet am 26.05.2020



## Ripman (28. März 2019)

Die Biketreff-Saison im Gonsenheimer Wald in Mainz finden selbstverständlich auch in 2020 ihre Fortsetzung –––>  *alle Infos hier*

Seit Jahren bewährt: Afterwork-Biken mit dem Mountainbikeclub Beinhart e.V. 

CU

Jürgen


----------



## Ripman (4. Februar 2020)

Am 14. April 2020 gehts wieder los


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (4. März 2020)

Wer die Zeit bis dahin überbrücken will, die Saison im Binger Wald läuft ganzjährig. 

Grüße 
Daniel


----------



## Ripman (17. März 2020)

Sorry Leute,

bis auf Weiteres sind sämtliche Beinhart-Aktivitäten absagt. Wir melden uns, wenn es weitergehen kann. Bleibt gesund!

CU

Jürgen


----------



## Ripman (19. Mai 2020)

Moin Leute,

nächste Woche Dienstag gehts wieder los mit unseren Biketreffs. Wie gewohnt treffen wir uns zum Afterwork-Biken mit dem Mountainbikeclub Beinhart e.V. 

––> *alle Infos hier*

Wichtig: auch hier gelten die mittlerweile bekannten Hygiene-Regeln.

CU

Jürgen


----------



## Ripman (4. Juni 2020)

Hallo Leute,

ich muss leider etwas kurzfristig für heute absagen, mit ist etwas dazwischen gekommen. Kommende Woche sollte es dann aber weitergehen.

VG

Jürgen


----------



## Ripman (16. Juni 2020)

Hi Leute,

heute leider kein Biketreff, des Wetters wegen.

Bis Donnerstag.

CU

Jürgen


----------



## Ripman (3. September 2020)

Achtung Leute,

die *offizielle Biketreff-Saison 2020 endet am kommenden Dienstag, 08.09.20*. Dann ist für dieses Jahr der Drops zwar nicht gelutscht und es wird auch weiterhin möglichst regelmäßig gefahren, es gibt aber keinen etatmäßigen Guide mehr. Dann darf jeder mal zeigen, welche Trails er/sie sich übers Jahr gemerkt hat 

Und, ... gestartet wird ab dem kommenden Donnerstag "schon" *um 18.00 Uhr,* weils ab da langsam aber sicher zu früh dunkel wird.

CU

Jürgen


----------

